

Presenting BigTuna - continuous integration software - antekpiechnik
http://antekpiechnik.com/posts/presenting-bigtuna-continuous-integration-software

======
patio11
I'm going to try this after releasing Appointment Reminder.

For solo Rails developers who want the automation but don't want to deal with
big icky configuration, can I recommend autotest?

<http://ph7spot.com/musings/getting-started-with-autotest>

I have mine configured to pop a little window on Ubuntu any time a change
causes a test to fail. It is quite motivational and has saved my bacon many,
many times these last few weeks.

It isn't really great for using for e.g. running a suite of expensive Selenium
tests frequently, but it cranks out simple unit, functional, and API tests.

~~~
jherdman
Autotest is not CI. A key component of a good CI setup is having a "pure"
system that builds your application code. The purpose of this is to ensure
that a machine, other than your own, can actually build your software. This is
to reveal hidden dependencies, or sometimes differences between your dev box
and the production environment.

------
sghael
definitely agree that the state of CI projects for Ruby/Rails is not great. I
was using CruiseControl.rb on Rails 2.x with success, but getting it to play
well when moving to Bundler/RVM was way more difficult than it should have
been.

I always thought Integrity showed promise, but then you have this:
<http://builder.integrityapp.com/integrity> It's Integrity watching itself,
and the last build from Jun 26th has failed. That doesn't inspire confidence.

So for now, I'm sticking with Hudson. It is a bit heavier, but it's available
as a package on Ubuntu, so installing and maintaining is cake. I also like
that fact that its flexible to do builds for any platform/codebase, which lets
me consolidate all CI into one CI app.

~~~
bradgessler
I've had no luck with any Ruby CI solutions. We use Hudson (Java) and it works
great.

~~~
antekpiechnik
Be sure to try BigTuna. We had the same issue ;)

~~~
sghael
Thanks for the project! Will definitely try it out soon.

------
antekpiechnik
You can now see a demo of BigTuna testing itself using the github repo right
here:

<http://builder.bigtuna.appelier.com/>

------
vlod
any links to a running demo or something? maybe some screenshots would
suffice.

~~~
antekpiechnik
Demo is up! <http://builder.bigtuna.appelier.com/>

~~~
vlod
thanks for the quick response.

good job.. looks good! :) will definitely check it out.

